# Welche erfahrung habt iht mit Spitzschlammschnecken in bezug auf Pflanzenfraß gemacht?



## Albert S (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo
Welche erfahrung habt iht mit Spitzschlammschnecken in bezug auf Pflanzenfraß gemacht?
Also ich habe damit sehr Schlechte erfahrungen gemacht,
mich ärgert vor allem das sie über Land gehen um an das Ziehl ihrer Begierde zu kommen.
Besonders begeht sind die Rote Lobelie (Lobelia Cardinales),
da werden nicht nur die Blätter gefressen sondern sondern auch die Rote Schale am Stengel,
die Rote Lobelie (Lobelia Cardinales) werden ja ca. 1m hoch,
da sitzen 10-20 ausgewachsene Spitzschlammschnecken auf einer Pflanze,
innerhalb kurzer Zeit ist nur noch ein Grüner Stengelzu sehen,
klar das dadurch die Pflanze eingeht,
habe mir die Pflanze schon mehrfach gekauft,
es war immer das kleiche spiel,
beim letzten mal war ich schlauer,
habe sie in einen Kübel gepflanzt,
weit weg von den gartenteichen,
habe sie da vermehrt,
es waren rund 20 Pflanzen,
habe sie dieses Jahr umgepflanzt an ihren vorgesehenen Platz,
war keine gute Idee,
habe den Kübel neben dem Gartenteich kommplet leergemacht und mit einem lappen Trocken gerieben,
Erde rein und Pflanzen gesetzt.
Innerhalb eines Tages waren alle Pflanzen bis auf eine vernichted,
an dieser Pflanze war nicht eine einzige Schnecke zu sehen,
diese eine Pflanze existiert Heute noch,
es ist schon Monate her das die anderen vernichdet wurden,
es ist mir ein rezel warum diese eine Pflanze verschont wird.

Am selben Tag habe ich meine __ Rote Gauklerblume gepflanzt,
auch rund 20 Pflanzen,
innerhalb kurzer Zeit alle Pflanzen weg
obwohl der Kübel auch Leergemacht und ausgewischt wurde
war das Becken voller ausgewachseneser Spitzschlammschnecken.


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Albert,
Deine "Lieblingspflanzen" sind auch bei mir hoch im Kurs bei meinen __ Schnecken im Garten, ich kann noch die Seidenblume hinzufügen. Nur sind es bei mir braune Wegschnecken aus dem Garten, die über die Pflanzen im Teich herfallen. Im Teich selber beobachte ich keine Schnecken, ziehe aber viele (eher kleine) Schneckenhäuser aus den Filtertonnen ab.


----------



## lotta (26. Sep. 2014)

Guten Morgen
Bei mir fallen auch nur die spanischen Wegschnecken, bzw die braunen __ Nacktschnecken,
über meine zu nah am Rand stehenden Teichpflanzen her.
Meine Spitzschlammschnecken ernähren sich hingegen
von Algen und abgestorbenen Pflanzenresten.
Ich habe sie gerne im Teich.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Albert S (26. Sep. 2014)

Hallo
Die __ Nacktschnecken fallen sowieso über alles her was sie ereichen können,
denen ist es egal ob es Wasserpflanzen oder normale Pflanzen sind.

- Von den Spitzschlammschnecken werden natürlich die Seerosenblätter auch nicht verschont,
aber das hält sich in grenzen, 
da ist der __ Seerosenblattkäfer und der Stechmückenlarven fraß wesendlich schlimmer.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Sep. 2014)

Hi Albert,

was hast Du den für Stechmücken am Teich Stechmückenlarven (schwarze Mückenlarven) sind echte Filtrierer und fressen keine Pflanzenblätter

MfG Frank


----------



## Albert S (27. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Frank
Keine ahnung was da so alles trin ist,
auf jeden fall jede menge Schwarze Mückenlarven,
um die ich auch froh bin,
so haben die Teichfische immer Futter
und ich Fische sie aus den Kübeln immer ab für das Aquarium,
die Fische im Aauarium werden plötzlich zu richtigen Jägern,
innerhalb kurzer Zeit ist keine Mückenlarve mehr zu sehen,
zum glück,
denn es ist noch nie eine Stechmücke in der Wohnung geschlüpft.
- Die Fraßspuren sind eindeutig,
kleine Löcher in den Seerosenblätter,
kein vergleich zu den Freaßspuren des Seerosenblattkäfers und der __ Spitzschlammschnecke.
Erwähnenswert wehre das ich so vielle Fraßspuren wie dieses Jahr von Mückenlarven noch nie hatte,
genau so wie das ich dieses Jahr sehr wenig Propleme mit dem __ Seerosenblattkäfer hatte.
Kein vergleich zu anderen Jahren.
War dieses Jahr gesundheitlich bedingt nicht einmal in den Teichen um die Seerosenblattkäfer und deren Larven zu vernichten.
Keine ahnung warum es dieses Jahr umgekeht ist wie andere Jahre, irgendwie eine verkehrte Welt dieses Jahr.
Ich glaube ich habe das schon irgendwo hier im Forum geschrieben das ich dieses Jahr mehr Propleme mit Mückenfraß hatte als andere Jahre.


----------



## willi1954 (27. Sep. 2014)

Moin

das Spitzschlammschnecken ausserhalb der Wasserfläche Randpflanzen über nacht leer fressen
habe ich noch nie gehört oder beobachtet.
Meine __ Schnecken fressen nur abgestorbene Blattmasse von Seerosen oder anderen Wasserpflanzen.
Gern sitzen sie an den Blättern der __ Krebsschere, wo sie wohl Algenanhaftungen abfressen, ohne jedoch
Blätter zu beschädigen.
Ausserdem fressen sie abgestorbene Algenteppiche im Filtergraben.

Was __ Lobelien betrifft. ich habe nie Glück, sie über den Winter zu bekommen. So schön wie sie aussehen
und blühen, den 2. Frühling hat bei mir nie eine erlebt.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Sep. 2014)

willi1954 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Was __ Lobelien betrifft. ich habe nie Glück, sie über den Winter zu bekommen. So schön wie sie aussehen
> und blühen,
> ...



Hi Willi,

liegt daran das Lobelia fulgens Hybriden (was als Lobelia cardinalis im nirmalen Handel zu finden ist sind keine echte Lobelia cardinalis sondern falsch deklarierte L. fulgens/splendens Hybriden) nur leidig winterhart sind. Sie vertragen leichte Nachtfröste aber ohne gute Abdeckung keine Temperaturen die mehrtägig unter 0 Grad liegen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Sep. 2014)

Hi Albert,

Stechmückenlarven sind jedenfalls für die Löcher im Seerosenlaub, da sie keine Mandibel haben mit denen sie beißen können, nicht verantwortlich. Da knabbert irgendwas anderes dran rum
Stell mir gerade vor wie ausgewachsene Lymnea stagnalis außerhalb des Wasser an __ Lobelien raspeln. Bei mir kommen die riesigen 6cm Biester jedenfalls nur mal mit dem Kopf aus dem Wasser und grasen dann Algen im Uferbereich ab, komplett verlassen sie nie das Wasser

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (27. Sep. 2014)

Öhm, Ich habe ne rote Lobelie in einem Kübel mit Spitzschlammschnecken - macht überhaupt der Pflanze überhaupt nix. Die __ Lobelien, wo die braunen Spanier hinkommen, sind alle in nullkommanix verschwunden.

(Ich hab früher auch gedacht, die Spitzschlammschnecken machen im Miniteich alles nieder, später hat sich herausgestellt, dass es die Köcherfliegenlarven waren. Aber die fallen für die roten Lobelien als Täter auch aus.)


----------



## Albert S (27. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

@ Willi


willi1954 schrieb:


> das Spitzschlammschnecken ausserhalb der Wasserfläche Randpflanzen über nacht leer fressen
> habe ich noch nie gehört oder beobachtet.


- Nicht über Nacht,
am helichten Tage sitzen sie auf den Pflanzen und verzehren sie.
.... und über den Winter habe ich die __ Lobelien auch schon gebracht,
über den letzten Winter,
aber das war ja auch kein richtiger Winter.

@ Frank


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> liegt daran das Lobelia fulgens Hybriden (was als Lobelia cardinalis im nirmalen Handel zu finden ist sind keine echte Lobelia cardinalis sondern falsch deklarierte L. fulgens/splendens Hybriden) nur leidig winterhart sind. Sie vertragen leichte Nachtfröste aber ohne gute Abdeckung keine Temperaturen die mehrtägig unter 0 Grad liegen


- na klasse wuste ich auch nicht, hab mal wieder etwas dazugelernt, werde mich mal da näher informieren.

Zitat:
Stechmückenlarven sind jedenfalls für die Löcher im Seerosenlaub, da sie keine Mandibel haben mit denen sie beißen können, nicht verantwortlich. Da knabbert irgendwas anderes dran rum
- Möglich,
aber was???

Zitat:
Stell mir gerade vor wie ausgewachsene Lymnea stagnalis außerhalb des Wasser an Lobelien raspeln. Bei mir kommen die riesigen 6cm Biester jedenfalls nur mal mit dem Kopf aus dem Wasser und grasen dann Algen im Uferbereich ab, komplett verlassen sie nie das Wasser.
- dann habe ich da wohl eine besonders verfressene geselschaft,
schade das ich kein Bild gemacht habe als Spitzschlamschnecke neben __ Spitzschlammschnecke auf der Lobelie sasen,
die Lobelie war ca. 80 cm hoch.
Tatsache ist auch das sie über Land gehen um an das ziehl ihrer begierde zu kommen.
Versuche nachher ein Bild anzuhängen mit einer Spitzschlammschnecke beim Fressen auf einem Seerosenblatt,
das ist ein alltägliches Bild bei mir..

@ Christine
Öhm, Ich habe ne rote Lobelie in einem Kübel mit Spitzschlammschnecken - macht überhaupt der Pflanze überhaupt nix. Die Lobelien, wo die braunen Spanier hinkommen, sind alle in nullkommanix verschwunden.
- Wie oben erwähnt,
da war eine Spitzschlammschnecke neben der anderen Spitzschlammschnecke,
auserehalb des Wassers.
.... und wie erwähnt,
haben sie mir dieses Jahr auch meine Rote __ Gauklerblumen kömplet aufgefressen,
der Kübel war komplett Schneckenfrei.

@ an alle
PS: ich weis noch immer nicht warum eine einzige Lobelie verschont wurde,
ist mir ein rezel,
bin gespannt wie lange sie verschont bleibt,
der stengel war schon zimlich hoch,
die Tage habe ich gesehen er hat sich umgelgt und steht jetzt ca. 10 cm aus dem Wasser.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2014)

Hi Albert,

die Lymnea stagnalis auf dem Seerosenblatt hat das Wasser zumindest nicht verlassen ihre Sohle liegt noch im Wasser.
In meinem ersten Teich hatte sich die Spitzschlammschnecken im ersten Jahr so stark vermehrt das sie sich im 2 Teichjahr wegen Nahrungsmangel auch an den Pflanzen vergriffen haben. Die Blattspreite der Seerosenblätter wurden zwar nicht angefressen, aber die frischen Stiele wurden teilweise durchgeraspelt. Vom angeln hatte ich mir dann ein paar Aale mitgebracht und die Schneckenplage war dann schnell zu Ende

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Sep. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Vom angeln hatte ich mir dann ein paar Aale mitgebracht und die Schneckenplage war dann schnell zu Ende


Noch welche gefunden beim Teichsäubern?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2014)

Hi Thorsten,

nee, die waren schon 2008, als ich den Vorgängerteich auflöste und die Teicherweiterung begann, nach 14 Jahren wieder aus meinen Diensten entlassen worden und durften endlich ihre letzte Reise zum laichen in Richtung Bermudadreieck antreten

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Sep. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ach 14 Jahren wieder aus meinen Diensten entlassen worden und durften endlich ihre letzte Reise zum laichen in Richtung Bermudadreieck antreten


Frank, wie nicht in die Pfanne? 

Gut, wer brät schon einen Freund und Helfer.


----------

